# My Collection



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 9, 2010)

I started getting into makeup about a year ago-ish and soon after I found mac and became obsessed. Here is my collection from then to now.

Last night I decided to retire my traincase and move my makeup into a little set of drawers that I have.






boxes were previously stored in two of the drawers
these were recycled





lip stuff
i need a different lippy setup, i know
i'm looking for a good container so i can keep them stored upside down





pigments & potted shadows





liners, fluidlines, aqua creams, mascara...





Blushes and other backup face products





my pallets





nailpolishes in a different set of drawers
it's now jam packed and I need to start a second drawer


----------



## miss_primer (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice collection. I am definitely drooling over those nail polishes.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely collection, I feel your pain about the lippie storage, mine pretty much looks the same and it's a hassle to find anything!!! lol.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2010)

You have a great collection!


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 10, 2010)

What a nice collection! re: storage - you might check out Ambonee's(?) storage thread. She cuts the boxes in half and tapes them together and everything seems to fit perfectly and it doesn't cost a thing. I wish I had seen it before I threw out all my old boxes!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miz Pina* 

 
_What a nice collection! re: storage - you might check out Ambonee's(?) storage thread. She cuts the boxes in half and tapes them together and everything seems to fit perfectly and it doesn't cost a thing. I wish I had seen it before I threw out all my old boxes!_

 
I saw that, thanks. I actually ran across it when I had done the same thing--gotten rid of most of my (lipstick) boxes. Unfortunate--it's a perfect idea.


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy Nail Polishes! I love your collection.


----------



## standardseries (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice collection!  For the lippies, there are several things you can do.  The Container Store has acrylic lipstick organizers for $10ish.  Or, you can recycle lipstick boxes. (I cut mine in half and then tape them side by side) and put the lippies upside down so you see the name.  Just a couple of thoughts. =)


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 16, 2010)

Love the lippie drawer! Nice collection


----------

